# second segmented turning



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2012)

This is the first time I ever bought wood for a turning, bought the blood wood. Other woods are maple and ash. Wipe on oil poly for finish. My wifes favorite.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 21, 2012)

This is absolutely gorgeous. I'm still struggling with my skew and you're cranking out segmented turnings. Good for you, it looks great.
I'll get there one day and I'll be sure to be asking your advice.


----------



## cabomhn (Feb 15, 2012)

Very cool shaping to this. I normally am not a huge fan of the spiraling wood in segmented pieces but you picked the perfect color choices for this one! Nice work.


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, Greg...

Can't believe I missed this!:wacko1:

Very impressive work!

Thanks,

p


----------



## CodyS (Feb 15, 2012)




----------

